# 3rd Quiz - Crossword



## David H (Sep 22, 2015)

________________________________________

*Answers will appear in this grid as they are solved.*







*Good Luck*


----------



## BobbieH (Sep 22, 2015)

Just had a chance to look at this now.

Is 6 across a tetragon. 

This is very difficult today


----------



## Redkite (Sep 22, 2015)

Lol, surely a square is a square and therefore always has four right angles and four equal sides!


----------



## David H (Sep 22, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Just had a chance to look at this now.
> 
> Is 6 across a tetragon.
> 
> This is very difficult today



'fraid not BobbieH it begins with a 'Q'


----------



## David H (Sep 22, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Lol, surely a square is a square and therefore always has four right angles and four equal sides!



what do you call it? besides a regular quadrilateral (all answers are one word)


----------



## BobbieH (Sep 22, 2015)

It cant be Quadrant can it?


----------



## David H (Sep 22, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> It cant be Quadrant can it?



I'm going to give you that it's actually Quadrate


----------



## Robin (Sep 22, 2015)

Is 10 pitprop?


----------



## Robin (Sep 22, 2015)

8 Arrangement?


----------



## David H (Sep 22, 2015)

Robin said:


> Is 10 pitprop?



Well done Robin.


----------



## David H (Sep 22, 2015)

Robin said:


> 8 Arrangement?



Correct and right Robin.


----------



## David H (Sep 22, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

I've added the first and last letter of each unsolved word. (see original post)


----------



## Redkite (Sep 23, 2015)

2. Thwack

7. Ronge (this is French for "gnaw")


----------



## Annette (Sep 23, 2015)

5. Pentachord


----------



## Annette (Sep 23, 2015)

3. Rackabones


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2015)

Redkite said:


> 2. Thwack
> 
> 7. Ronge (this is French for "gnaw")



Well done Redkite


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 5. Pentachord



Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 3. Rackabones



Well spotted Annette


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2015)

*Further Clues:*

4d A type of ray long and skinny.

9a. sounds like Irish 2 shilling piece (actually came from that)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 23, 2015)

Is 4 down barebone


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 23, 2015)

Is 1 down wamble?


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> Is 4 down barebone



I'll give it to you it's actually Backbone.


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> Is 1 down wamble?



Correct and right Matt well done.


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2015)

Only one to get,  the name of a model of Alfa car, it is Italian for the answer.


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2015)

You should get this now? only one to get.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 23, 2015)

Is it Florence?


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> Is it Florence?



Correct Matt it is Florence 

Irish 2 shilling piece was called a florin (probably in the UK too)

P.S. it was an Alfa Firenza.


----------

